# trouble synching Samsung monitor wih MacBook



## frannyor (Dec 12, 2008)

I am trying to get a Samsung 953BW monitor to work with a MacBook running OSX 10.5 using DVI with a DVI cable and a DVI to mini DVI port cable (supplied by Apple). All I get on the monitor is a screen saver with "check signal cable: analog" message. 

All the cables seem to be in the right places and securely installed. I notice on the System Preferences, the "detect monitor" button does not bring any response.

Previous posters have had similar questions, but i do not see that any of them had answers that would apply here.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

With that message, it seems that the monitor is looking for an analog signal, not a digital signal, and the signal coming out of the Macbook with the mini-DVI to DVI is digital only. I'd be checking the monitor to make sure it is set to look for a digital signal.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

you will want to set your monitor to auto select the source. I have my MacBook hooked up to a Samsung 2693HM.


----------



## Kjredhead (Dec 31, 2009)

How do you go about setting your monitor to auto select? Im so confused. I have a samsung 20" 2033 sw and its not picking anything up for me


----------

